# Cutting Anubias Rhizome Question



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a pretty good read on growing Anubias. 

How to Plant and Grow Anubias

It's also common to make thin slices across the rhizomes (basically through the green outer skin) to encourage new growth from those points.


----------



## Bert H (Dec 15, 2003)

wantsome said:


> ...It was realy hard to tell where I was cutting since it was a big ball (about 3 inches in diamiter).


That ball is probably composed of a bunch of rhizomes. Gently open it up and you should see it. You can try and manually separate some, it shouldn't be hard, I've done this lots of times. As far as cutting them, make sure you use a very sharp blade or knife. If it's dull you'll just make a mush out of the rhizome and it will probably rot on you eventually.


----------

